# Obsession hemorrhage



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Any body else own one of these? I picked up a 2017 last year and I’m very impressed! It’s extremely quiet and smooth, has an unreal back wall to it. Drills tacks out to 40 yards! I haven’t shot it much past that. I was watching a you tube review and they said it’s only draw back was it’s a bit slow. Around 300 FPS. I’m curious how much that could if any effect accuracy beyond 40 yards and penetration. Before I was shooting a old PSE fire flight so comparing it to that is like night and day. Just wondering what anybodies thoughts are on this bow? Good or bad.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good news, accuracy has almost nothing to do with bow speed. A bit more emphasis on correct yardage for the shot with the rainbow effect.
Form is the killer.

A lot depends on your setup. Shoot it through a crono to get your true arrow speed. Then you can calculate how much drop you are getting.

We will need a lot more information before we can tell you if you have enough energy to make that killing shot at 150 yards. :smile:

Some of us little guys with short 27" draw lengths only get maybe 250 fps and still shoot the longer ranges at targets.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just chronoed my bow today at 267 fps and I have a 30.5" draw. I was perfectly happy with that...

To answer your question and to agree with middlefork, you'll be just fine. I've heard some good things about the Obsession bows, but haven't shot one myself. Sounds like you like it, which is the most important thing.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like I need to shoot it threw a chrono. FYI I’ve got a 29.5 inch draw length and shoot at 65 lbs. 340 spine arrows. Bit of a newbie still figuring things out. This will be my third year bow hunting and haven’t harvested yet. My first year I had everything work out and a nice five point came in to my cow calls and ended up at 40 yards broad side head down eating and I pulled the shot hitting him high and to the left smack dab right in the shoulder blade! He took off like a bat out of hell and I never saw him again. “Of course” I did however find my arrow, broke off about 1” below the broadhead. Last year I clean missed two bulls! 1 from 50 yards and 1 from about 35 yards. So I’m pretty excited about my new set up hopefully I can get it done this year! Ive been shooting a ton, and feeling more confident going in this year. I’ve got a black gold 3 pin slider and my 20,30,and forty yard pins are evenly spaced. Still need to get the yardage tape on there and they give you about 90 different options. Wilde arrow told me to get my pins sighted in just right and they’d put the tape on for me if I wanted. And I’ve done that. Their in centerville and I’m in Ogden so I want to do it my self. I’m thinking I’ll find the tape that matches my pins the best with estimated arrow speed and go with that then shoot it. Not sure what they’d do differently, other than shoot it threw a chrono. “Thoughts”?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

And BTW I’m not looking to shoot past 60 yards, just want to be able to adjust if I need to make a 50 or 60 yard poke!😁


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

In 1993, my dad killed an 8x9 bull elk in NM with a Golden Eagle compound set at 70# and 30" draw using a 530ish grain arrow. Shot was at 60 yards and some change. Bull was in in the heart with arrow burying up to the fletch. Bull ducked and whirled as he shot making it a quartering to when the arrow hit. Bull went about 20 yds and died.

Bows back then set up this way (26" arrow because of the overdraw craze) would be lucky to clock at 220 fps.

The Obsession Hemorrhage is a way better shooting and efficient bow...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe give Edge Archery a try in Ogden. They can help you out.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Any body else own one of these? I picked up a 2017 last year and I'm very impressed! It's extremely quiet and smooth, has an unreal back wall to it. Drills tacks out to 40 yards! I haven't shot it much past that. I was watching a you tube review and they said it's only draw back was it's a bit slow. Around 300 FPS. I'm curious how much that could if any effect accuracy beyond 40 yards and penetration. Before I was shooting a old PSE fire flight so comparing it to that is like night and day. Just wondering what anybodies thoughts are on this bow? Good or bad.


Speed kills but with speed comes light arrow weight, and a heavy arrow will, all things being equal, out penetrate a light arrow. A heavy thing once put in motion is simply much harder to stop than a light thing.

I shot a deer last year that spun at the shot and the arrow went full length and out his chest as he was running away. 470gr arrow moving at about 265fps. My pins are set up out to 70 yards and I have no problems shooting deer out to 60 with my slow bow.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like I need to shoot it threw a chrono. FYI I've got a 29.5 inch draw length and shoot at 65 lbs. 340 spine arrows. Bit of a newbie still figuring things out. This will be my third year bow hunting and haven't harvested yet. My first year I had everything work out and a nice five point came in to my cow calls and ended up at 40 yards broad side head down eating and I pulled the shot hitting him high and to the left smack dab right in the shoulder blade! He took off like a bat out of hell and I never saw him again. "Of course" I did however find my arrow, broke off about 1" below the broadhead. Last year I clean missed two bulls! 1 from 50 yards and 1 from about 35 yards. So I'm pretty excited about my new set up hopefully I can get it done this year! Ive been shooting a ton, and feeling more confident going in this year. I've got a black gold 3 pin slider and my 20,30,and forty yard pins are evenly spaced. Still need to get the yardage tape on there and they give you about 90 different options. Wilde arrow told me to get my pins sighted in just right and they'd put the tape on for me if I wanted. And I've done that. Their in centerville and I'm in Ogden so I want to do it my self. I'm thinking I'll find the tape that matches my pins the best with estimated arrow speed and go with that then shoot it. Not sure what they'd do differently, other than shoot it threw a chrono. "Thoughts"?


What arrows are you shooting? (brand, length, gpi).

And what grain broadhead?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ve been practicing with the gold tip hunter. I think it’s a 8.9 gpi, I’ll be hunting with 100 grain g5 montec broad heads. I put the sight tape on last weekend and I’m hitting great out to 50 and 60 yards with that arrow and field tip.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

29.5 inch arrow


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hunttilidrop said:


> I've been practicing with the gold tip hunter. I think it's a 8.9 gpi, I'll be hunting with 100 grain g5 montec broad heads. I put the sight tape on last weekend and I'm hitting great out to 50 and 60 yards with that arrow and field tip.


Should be good to go. Make sure you shoot your broadheads to verify they are shooting the same.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Loose calculations would put your arrow weight at 405g, so round up to 410 to be safe. That bow has an IBO of 340.

That would put your shooting speed at about 301fps with 82.5lbs KE.

That isn't slow. I don't know what it is with these turbo guys that think speed is the deal. It's not a drag race out there. I know plenty of people shooting 500g arrows with long draws hitting in the 250/260s and are comfortable shooting very long distance. 


You are lethal probably as far as you are comfortable shooting. While I practice as far as my sight tape goes, Most shots I encounter are 35-45yds.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Good to hear! I love this bow! Can’t wait to get out there next weekend and see what I can turn up!


----------

